# venison kielbasa,and stuff for opening day



## yount (Nov 29, 2009)

tommorow is the opening for rifle season here so figured id smoke up some stuff for the boys tommorow for a little insentive to make sure they pack the freezer this year.lol its a ****y cell pic but you get the idea


----------



## fire it up (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice.  From the looks of them I'm sure they will be a big hit.
Good luck hunting!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmm, lookin gooooooddddd!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





May your aim be true!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alx (Nov 29, 2009)

Lucky boys.Good Luck on the hunt.....


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 29, 2009)

Now thats bad you are dangling the prize in front of your buds. But it should work out for you guys and I hope that ya'll fill the freezer this weekend and have to buy more of them.


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 30, 2009)

rifle season ended here already----

a friend got a doe on last day
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





they borrowed my grinder the next morning
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





they should be here  to return it monday morn--


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 30, 2009)

Wish I could stop by your deer camp.

With grub like that it is sure to be a good hunt.


----------



## yount (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks for the kind words im hoping it works although they are calling for rain schould of made some venison burnt end chili damit.lol


----------



## mulepackin (Nov 30, 2009)

Our general rifle season just ended here too. We hunted for about a 18 days for elk. None of us bagged one. My buddy's son got a shot off at one in thick timber today. No snow to track and not a trace of blood anywhere so we are hoping it was a clean miss. Hope your season goes better than ours did.


----------

